# THE Coolest Fog Machine I've Ever Seen!



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! I was searching for some stage lights/equipment for halloween when I came across this - http://www.123dj.com/lighting/fog/americandj/accufog1000.html
You know how REALY nice stages/theaters/tv show have those motorized lights that can spin and change and do all sorts of tricks, well this is a fog machine that can do the same thing! Totally cool! I know its out of everyones price range, (1,000 dollars for a fog machine is DEFENATLY our for me) but this is cool and I thought i'd share it! Scroll down and you can see a video. Thanks and Happy Haunting! :jol: -Hallowennie


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I grabbed up 2 fog machines off the curb a few years ago, and one is an American DJ! Holy crap does that thing put out fog. 
Pretty cool fogger there, but like you said, a bit rich for most here. It does get me thinking though. How about a revolving head, it wouldn't be that hard to add to the end of a chiller tube.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

we have a few of those at school they are fun to use but they are loud when they move also you should see these, they are fun 



 <3 CO2 blasters

This is god like fog machine but its for Security


----------

